# CPC-A with Masters Degree in Health Systems Admin.



## Austin315 (Jan 4, 2016)

Could not get the attachment to work, please see unformatted resume below. Thank you. 

Austin Wentworth, M.S., CPC-A
Liverpool, NY 13088
austinwentworth@ymail.com

SUMMARY
Skilled professional with exceptional team communication and task management ability. Demonstrated success on many levels in a fast-paced organization. Experience includes excellent managerial skills, customer service skills and over five years work in a medical environment. Strengths include leadership, innovative ways of multitasking, dynamic organizational skills, diplomacy and sound judgment. Team-oriented professional with passion for development and learning.


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
SUNY UPSTATE MEDICAL UNIVERSITY- UPSTATE ORTHOPEDICS: East Syracuse, NY	August 2014- Present

	Assistant Billing Manager (August 2014-Present)
•	Performs administrative and supervisory functions to support efficiency and effectiveness of the various billing departments in the practice.
•	Coordinates and delegates daily tasks for 40 team members of the billing department including supervisors and team leaders. 
•	Performs a wide range of administrative duties to support the HR department, including but not limited to: recruitment/ new hires, employee changes and terminations, participation in disciplinary procedures and conflict resolution, training and performance review. 
•	Assist in the development and implementation of PQRS, meaningful use, ICD-10 and compliance policies and procedures.
•	Oversee and assist in the provider and billing audits set forth by the compliance action plan.
•	Provides education and training to physicians on audit results, new laws, policies and procedures. 
•	Responsible for the creation and implementation of billing department policies and procedures. 
•	Prepares performance improvement reports by researching, collecting data, and creating daily and monthly reports.  
•	Participates in practice and campus wide strategic planning committees (E.g., ICD-10, practice planning, medical service group managers.) 
•	Completes patient financial hardship applications, bankruptcies, and self pay surgical cases.  



ASSOCIATED MEDICAL PROFESSIONALS OF NEW YORK: Syracuse, NY		September 2013- August 2014

	Billing Operations Supervisor (September 2013-Present)
•	Performs administrative and supervisory functions to support efficiency and effectiveness in the billing and collections departments.
•	Coordinates and delegates daily tasks for members of the billing and collections departments. 
•	Responsible for daily balancing of finances for twelve urology offices (Cash, Check, Credit and EFT). 
•	Responsible for submission and error correction of all electronic and paper claims.
•	Manage physician certification and verification processes.
•	Responsible for monitoring and providing employees access to insurance company websites. 
•	Completes patient and insurance refunds.  
•	Responsible for the creation and implementation of billing department policies and procedures. 
•	Prepares performance improvement reports by researching, collecting data, and creating daily and monthly reports.  
•	Responsible for the maintenance and accuracy of the drug verification log.  



CENTRAL NEW YORK INFUSION SERVICES: Dewitt, NY				July 2010 – September 2013

Executive Support Specialist (February 2012- September 2013)
•	Performs administrative functions and operational tasks to support department and agency operations.
•	Responsible for all medical billing and coding.
•	Assists marketing, billing, pharmacy, and nursing staff in company projects.
•	Complete understanding of the operational procedures for all infusion control devices.
•	Assists in maintain the pharmacy, nursing, and billing departments in adherence to policy and procedure, state and federal regulations, and Joint Commission standards. 
•	Assists with the agency Joint Commission survey and preparation.
•	Serves as a reimbursement specialist and follows up on complex insurance denials. Preparation of letters, appeals and appropriate documentation for CMS, NYS Insurance Board and Attorney General’s office as necessary.  
•	Coordinates all patient billing specifics with other members of the healthcare team.
•	Responsible for compiling data and developing monthly materials management reports. 
•	Responsible for entering new patient referral information into the system and coordinating the delivery of this information to each department as appropriate.
•	Responsible for the preparation and mixing of sterile parenteral/enteral pharmaceuticals, antibiotics, and immune globulins under a pharmacist’s supervision. 


	Patient Service Representative (July 2011 – February 2012)
•	Coordinate efforts between nursing, pharmacy and billing department.
•	Function as a patient representative between all departments.
•	Responsible for the preparation and mixing of sterile parenteral/enteral pharmaceuticals, antibiotics, and immune globulins under a pharmacist’s supervision. 
•	Assist in gathering patient information from referral sources and enter  into office-wide database.
•	Prepare all new patient admission forms, and incorporating into patient file. 
•	Manage physician license verification processes monthly and as requested by staff.
•	Assist in marketing, billing, pharmacy and nursing staff projects.
•	Assist in the gathering of patient insurance information and/or supporting documentation required for billing.
•	Responsible for contacting  patients to obtain  daily drug and supply inventories and coordinate delivery and pick up. 
•	Obtain patient medical records, lab results, and other medical information as requested by nursing and pharmacy departments. 
•	Participate in the quality improvement program by obtaining data as requested by management. 

	Delivery Technician (July 2010 – July2011)			              	
•	Transported medication, supplies and equipment for prescribed patient therapy in a safe and secure manner so as to prevent damage, spoilage or loss of such items.
•	Reviewed all mandatory paperwork with the patients including patient agreement forms and HIPAA forms. 
•	Coordinated pick-up and return of medications, supplies, and equipment, upon discharge of the patient from CNY Infusion Services.
•	Gathered supplies and equipment for patient orders including completing delivery tickets, supply order forms and selecting supplies from the pharmacy prior to delivery.
•	Responsible for cleaning and processing returned equipment and supplies in accordance with company  policies and procedures.
•	Assisted with inventory control; including purchasing, receiving, stocking and record keeping. 


CENTRAL NEW YORK INTERNISTS PC: Syracuse, NY					March 2010 - August 2010

	Electronic Medical Records Clerk Intern
•	Scanned, processed, and filed electronic medical records.
•	Managed hardcopy files as requested by staff. 


WEGMAN’S SUPERMARKET: Syracuse, NY and Pittsford, NY				June 2004 - April 2010		
	Customer Service 
•	Front End Cashier and café associate.
•	Stocking associate.
•	Customer service associate as part of Helping Hands Program. 


EDUCATION
St John Fisher College. Rochester, NY. Bachelor of Science degree, Major: Business Management, May 2010.

Rochester Institute of Technology. Rochester, NY. Master of Science degree, Major: Healthcare Systems Administration, High Honors, December 2011. 

CPC Course. August 2015.  Course completed during current employment, Certified Professional Coder. Obtained CPC-A in December 2015.

SOFTWARE
 Microsoft Office, Microsoft Word, Microsoft PowerPoint, Microsoft Excel, EPIC, Medent, Allscripts, CPR+ (Infusion electronic medical record software), and QuickBooks.


----------

